# what goes well with teak?



## mutex (Sep 16, 2012)

I recently was given a teak 12ft table (its heavy!!) that I'll use as a workbench for some smaller projects I have. Nothing too heavy, mostly small woodworking, electronics, computer repair etc. 

However, I need to add an apron and some legs. Ive done some basic woodworking in the past but not alot so im keeping it simple.

Theres not a hardwood specialty place close, so ill be buying wood from lowes & home depot. They have some douglas fir 4x4's, ill trim them to the height I want and stain them something close to the tables color, which is pretty close to natural. 

But im open to suggestions on the apron. 

Home depot/Lowes has oak, poplar, maple and i think cherry. What do you think would look closest to teak, or accent it well?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A teak table as a work bench?

WOW. I think I would find another use for it or at least salvage the lumber for other uses.

George


----------



## Matt tennessen (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm with George on this too. Teak is pushing $30/bdft here in Chicago, if that's actually solid wood I'd find a new use for it or sell it. In terms of complimentary woods I suppose everything is subjective but I feel that the color and grain of teak goes better with contrasting hardwoods. I wouldn't use any of the choices offered at the big box stores unless you plan on painting them or ebonizing them or something to make them not what they are. Maple and red oak are off just enough in color and grain to be awkward and poplar is just going to look weird.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

More teak would work great. Lyptus could be a decent match too. 

With that said, I'd definitely try to repurpose that teak for a more prestigious purpose.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mutex said:


> I recently was given a teak 12ft table (its heavy!!) that I'll use as a workbench for some smaller projects I have. Nothing too heavy, mostly small woodworking, electronics, computer repair etc.
> 
> However, I need to add an apron and some legs. Ive done some basic woodworking in the past but not alot so im keeping it simple.
> 
> ...


There are several woods that would come close, or stained/dyed to get close. Or, contrasting woods if you decide. Can you post a picture so we can see what this table looks like (size, shape, condition)?









 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Out of the four woods you have access to, I think you would have a better chance matching teak with poplar. Try to select boards of consistant color without white or black streaks in it.


----------



## mutex (Sep 16, 2012)

Cabinetman asked, so attached are a couple pics of the table. I was told it was teak but its possible its something else. Sorry the lighting isnt so hot, cell phone camera. The color in the pic showing the length is closer to the real color. This all started with me asking my father if we had a folding banquet table in storage anywhere. Eventually I ended up with this.

I totally understand the "use it to make something else or sell it" but it was a gift and I do need a table. Also I dont want to ruin it trying to make something else. Perhaps when im better at woodworking.

The apron wont go the length of the table, I was thinking a foot or 2 at each corner and then tapering off. Ill also put a single leg in the center. 

I cant get to the hardwood specialty without taking a day off work (its far and theyre not open late), so I really wanted to try something at one of the big box stores. I was planning on staining whatever I used for legs & apron the same shade as the tabletop. I know how hard it is matching stain, especially on different woods, but as long as its somewhat close im happy. Or perhaps a contrast is the way to go.....but if nothings really going to look good I guess I'll just get whatevers closest grainwise and try to match the color as close as I can and "making a nicer apron for the table" goes on my long term projects list 

Thanks for all your replies btw.


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

The best thing that teak goes with is a boat under it. ;-)


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodbutcher360 said:


> The best thing that teak goes with is a boat under it. ;-)


Hear, Hear,

George


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

That looks more like oak or ash than teak.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

>>>> That looks more like oak or ash than teak.

My shop did lots of marine work and teak was the most used wood. The wood in the pictures is certainly not teak. I too, would bet on oak or ash.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It looks more like oak to me than ash. Certainly not teak.


----------



## Matt tennessen (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree that your table appears to be oak. It's a veneered sheet with (probably) solid oak edging. Any of the yellow-y/amber stains from the same big box store where you're buying material for the legs will be good contenders for a close match.


----------

